# Getting sick of this!



## parkedcar (Dec 29, 2005)

Every time i feed my piranhas, i come in the next morning and they have regurgitated everything! I already lost 2 to it. I am not overfeeding by any means. 4 shrimp to 12 5" piranhas.
And its shrimp, flounder, tilapia, fresh trout, beef heart, anything i feed them. I'm sick of doing endless water changes every time this happens. Actually i have to get rid of them anyway since i'm moving. I really enjoy them, i'm just getting sick of this. They seem fine otherwise. Any reason why they might be doing this?


----------



## leviathon13 (Sep 11, 2006)

water temp too cool? internal parasites maybe?


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Do they spit it out, then go back to get it? Mine will do this when they are competing for food. They will take a large bit, and when it is "safe" spit it out and bit it until they get it to a managable size.


----------



## parkedcar (Dec 29, 2005)

Coldfire said:


> Do they spit it out, then go back to get it? Mine will do this when they are competing for food. They will take a large bit, and when it is "safe" spit it out and bit it until they get it to a managable size.


They do that while eating, but they regurgitate hours after. I just checked my heaters and only one is working, the tank is about 72 degrees, i dont know why i didnt notice this earlier. And i'm sure it gets a bit cooler at night. 
Anyway, i have to get rid of them anyway, i'll be moving in a few weeks and wont be able to set up the tank for a while.


----------



## SUS (Mar 10, 2007)

what are you going to do with the fish?


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

first of all you need to raise your temp,72 degrees is way to cold for them. I usually keep them between 76-82 but usually you want to keep them between 78-82

try raising your temp to about 80 degrees, and if you just recieved them you could try and dose prazi pro to get rid of the possible internal parasites

let us know how it goes


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

check all params, temp does need to be warmer for sure, lwet us know buddy


----------



## parkedcar (Dec 29, 2005)

dezboy said:


> check all params, temp does need to be warmer for sure, lwet us know buddy


Params now are crap because they spit out all their food last night. I did a 40 % water change. so they are doing better now. I've had these for about 8 months. I dont think its internal parasites, i think it was just the broken heater. It should be back up to about 78 in a short bit.
I will be selling the fish, and possibly the tank, but i'm not too sure on the tank yet.


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

Coldfire said:


> Do they spit it out, then go back to get it? Mine will do this when they are competing for food. They will take a large bit, and when it is "safe" spit it out and bit it until they get it to a managable size.


Mine do that too. It is so funny! They wait till it's safe and no other pirahna is watching. Especially the small ones!


----------



## platinum1683 (Nov 17, 2006)

I'm having the same problems you are... its making my ammonia level go through the roof. My temp is around 78 right now, I think I am going to turn it back up to around 80. Good luck and keep posting guys I need some advice on this matter as well.

Oh, I have lost two ps in the past week, this might be the reason why.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Keep us updated! Hopefully the temperature change will cure this problem.









_*Topic Moved to Feeding and Nutrition Forum*_


----------

